# Lightroom 3 Presets



## jnm (Nov 24, 2009)

I see a lot of Lightroom presets out there for things like sepia but either I'm not saving the files to the right location or they don't work with LR3.

Anyone have any knowledge of LR3 presets out there or if LR2 will work?  Where do the files get saved to, I admit I really don't know a heck of a lot about software and computers and may very well just be saving them to the wrong folder.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't remember, off the top of my head...but it's a common question.

where do i save lightroom presets - Google Search


----------



## jnm (Nov 24, 2009)

found the import feature, thanks!


----------

